

Show HN: Bykrs.com log, schedule and share maintenances jobs for your motorcycle - sathio
https://bykrs.com/

======
sathio
Hi, I'm building this site from scratch I'd love to receive some feedback, you
can use and abuse this account, username -> showhn password -> showhn
[https://bykrs.com/signin.php](https://bykrs.com/signin.php) cheers

